# The First Classic Dry fly swap



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok whos up for another Swap?
I think I would like to do a classic dry fly swap 
You know just the classics like Adams, Royal Coachman, Hendricksons, Cahills, Red quills, Pale evening duns and such 
If we could just get 6 swappers to tie a dozen flies or a dozen tiers to tie a dozen flies.
It doesnt mater as long as we get the job done in time to use them this season.

How about classic flies size 12  18
Before the 4th Of July

If you would like to swap just say count me in

OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Dammit!! I thaught I was done with this swapping stuff for the summer, but I just couldn't resist this one. I guess I'm in. I'll tie an Adams #16. My favorite fly in my favorite size.

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

SALMONATOR 
Glad to have you aboard.


OSD.


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for telling me on instant messenger, count me in, for my classic, the chart humpy! Or maybe royal coachman, but puit me down for the humpys size 12probably, maybe smaller havnt decided!


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

ok OSD tell me how this swap thing work's i havent done it yet but might be interested. You guy's are keepin me busy, i'm workin on toddfather's jig for the leader's right now (LOL)


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I don't know if you got my pm or not, but am gonna sit this one out. Maybe hone my tying skill for the summer with the dries. The only dries i've ever got to float involved styrofoam peanuts or alot and i mean alot of hackle and water repelent.

Hope you guys have a great swap.

J


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I think I can get these done by July. 

Brown bivisibles #14 or 16.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok 
well thats a good start we have 4 counting me so far
Tell your friends so we can fill this one up.
I think I can get Mr. Todd to get in also.

OSD.


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Okay Maybe I caugth this one early enough? 
I'M interested!!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

We would be glad to have you Mr.Crayfish.
Now we have 5- Maybe we will have some more soon.


OSD.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I"m in! Royal Coachman (Trude) Yellow Band # 14



Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Nice Fly Mr Todd I will be looking forward to it.

OSD.

Ps. Glad you could make it


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Can't believe nobodys offered up the good ole' Borcher's Drake yet. Now _that's_ a classic dry. Second, in my fly-box, only to the Adams as the top-dog fish catcher. I'd love to see one of you guys put this fly on the list.

Al


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

How does a swap work?

I have some caddis larvie and some midge elk hair stuff tied.

I am a beginner fly tyer, so they may not look good.

I don't mind rejection because I can learn from the response.

Do not use a PC response please.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Sure you can be in but You have to follow the rules.
this is a classic dry fly swap size 12-18 can you do that?


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

I am a beginner fly tyer. Have many flies that I think I have done well. I am just learning about tying flies.

I have some nice midges on Orvis 4864 size 18.

The Elk hair Caddis have done well but the caddis larvie has not been good to me. This action happened on the South Branch of the Au Sable.

Could I be a contributer to a fly swap?


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok I will concider a Elk winged Caddis top be a classic fly If you could tie them that would be good 

But make sure that you follow through this swap is not a joke 
If you say your in then we expect you to tie the flys and send them.
I will post the rules later when we have 12 swappers.


OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok in order to move this fly swap along a little faster Im going to open it up a bit to include caddis dry patterns and some substitution and variations of dry fly patterns. I even find my self hard pressed to follow the traditional patterns exactly without going and paying good money for a dry neck of a certain color that I need in order to tie the pattern as the traditional menu states.
And also this may bring more people into the swap that wouldnt have joined otherwise.
Is this is ok with everyone who joined so far?

OSD.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

No problem here!


Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

OK theres gota be more Dry fly tiers out their than just this.
I think we have a true 6 tiers here. Im not counting Labrat untill he responds again and says hes in.

I understand that some of you are pro tiers. Im not looking for PRo's to join this swap just average Fly tyers/ fisherman.

so please jump in and join the swap.


OSD.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

OSD:

I was waiting to see if you filled up the swap so some other tyers could get a chance as I have been in most if not all of the swaps to date. Since it looks like this one is filling slowly, I will commit to tying up a dozen Light Cahills if that is fine with you.

John


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

What are the rules? I have never been in a fly swap before.

I have a dozen Griffiths Gnats, size 18.

What do I need to do to get in the swap?


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Labrat,

I think iit was OSD who just tonight posted an answer to that very question you asked. These swaps are fun, and very simple. check out that post and I'm sure any further questions can be answered right here. I'm sure those gnats will find very lovng homes right here too. Hope to see your name on the list.

Al


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

Put me in the swap.

I have a dozen Griffiths Gnats, size 18, that I think are good.

Tell me where to send them.

Be gentle. This is my first swap.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok so far we have 

Toddfather - Royal Coachman (Trude) Yellow Band # 14
SALMONATOR - Adams #16
MIbowhntr - chart humpy
fishinlk - Brown bivisibles #14 or 16
flyingcrayfish - ?
Labrat - Griffiths Gnats, size 18
jnpcook - Light Cahills 
And ME - Pale Evening Dun #14

Thats 7+ me 
We need 5 more tiers

Thanks 
OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

You guys do some arm twisting so we can kick this one off


Thanks
OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Think we should start this swap without it being full and just tie 7 flys? 

OSD.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

What the heck, lets do it and get it over. I think most folk are ready to fish, not tie.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Dude, Why not give it another day or two, See if Texas Fly is interested, or RSGS! It's up to you but I'm sure you can get a few more! You're the founding Swapmeister so you decide, but I'd wait a little longer if it were me! 


Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

OK I will give it untill Monday.

OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Why not give It a little time? The due date is around the fourth of July. That's a month and a half away. It took me a good couple of monthes to find twelve hex tyers. Why not cut it off say the second week of June some time. I'm sure we'll have a dozen by then, and even if we don't, the few extra flies that have been tied by the early finishers surely won't go to wast. Whats the Hurry?

Al


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

How does #14 elk hair caddis sound? natural color.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok so far we have 

Toddfather - Royal Coachman (Trude) Yellow Band # 14
SALMONATOR - Adams #16
MIbowhntr - chart humpy
fishinlk - Brown bivisibles #14 or 16
flyingcrayfish - Elk hair Caddis #14
Labrat - Griffiths Gnats, size 18
jnpcook - Light Cahills 
And ME - Pale Evening Dun #14

Thats 7+ me 
We need 5 more tiers 
Please respond soon if you would like to be in.


Thanks 
OSD.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey there OSD, I'll jump in this one and since no one else has picked this one how about blue winged olives. I'll have to check my hook inventory to see exactly what size 14-18 I have the most of. I could tie Hendricksons if you would rather, I have the materials on hand. Just let me know and I'll divert some of my bench time and get these done quick. Eric


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Great 
glad to have you Sawcat.
BWO or Hendrickson would be fine 
Both are classics.

Thanks
OSD.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Allright, Blue Winged Olives it is. I'll tie them up this weekend, Eric


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Once More heres what we have so far

Toddfather - Royal Coachman (Trude) Yellow Band # 14
SALMONATOR - Adams #16
MIbowhntr - chart humpy
fishinlk - Brown bivisibles #14 or 16
flyingcrayfish - Elk hair caddis #14
Labrat - Griffiths Gnats, size 18
jnpcook - Light Cahills 
Sawcat- Blue winged olive
And ME - Pale Evening Dun #14

I would like to have 4 more for the even Doz.
So go arm twisting and get this swap filled so we can start tying.

Thank OSD.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

1- Toddfather - Royal Coachman (Trude) Yellow Band # 14
2- SALMONATOR - Adams #16
3- MIbowhntr - chart humpy
4- fishinlk - Brown bivisibles #14 or 16
5- flyingcrayfish - Elk hair caddis #14
6- Labrat - Griffiths Gnats, size 18
7- jnpcook - Light Cahills 
8- Sawcat- Blue winged olive
9- And ME - Pale Evening Dun #14

I would like to have 4 more for the even Doz.
So go arm twisting and get this swap filled so we can start tying.

Just a little ribbing from a calculator dependent person. Are you sure four more people with the 9 we have will be an even dozen?


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Well the thing is you need 13 in a swap to get 12 flies that other swappers tied you certainly dont want one of your own back do you?
But I will forgive you I know that your new to the swap thing LOL.


In a swap you never count the Swapmister
Think about it I know I had too the first time.

OSD.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

I can live with that explanation.

Good thinking!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

How did I know that someone would ask that question? 


Sign up guys, A Classic swap is "THE" swap to get into, theres' always a nice assortment in a clasic to have on hand! 



TODDFATHER


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

I guess I'll jump in. Sign me up for Light Hendrickson in size 14.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Happy to see another swapper
and glad to have you Todder.
Light Hendrickson in size 14
that would be great.

Thank you for joinning our swap
OSD.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

Where do I send the flies?

If you don't want to post the address you can email me at 

[email protected]


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

3 MORE TIERS NEEDED FOR THIS SWAP! LETS GET THIS BABY STARTED! SIGN UP NOW!  




Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Well start tying. 
It looks like this is all we will get
so tie 10 drys I will send you my address via Pm 

OSD.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry OSD, between overtime at work and a weekend trip or two north, I just won't have time for this one.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Well here we go


the swappers are

1- Toddfather - Royal Coachman (Trude) Yellow Band # 14
2- SALMONATOR - Adams #16
3- MIbowhntr - chart humpy
4- fishinlk - Brown bivisibles #14 or 16
5- flyingcrayfish - Elk hair caddis #14
6- Labrat - Griffiths Gnats, size 18
7- jnpcook - Light Cahills 
8- Sawcat- Blue winged olive
9- Todder- Light Hendrickson #14
10- And ME - Pale Evening Dun #14

Good Luck and if you have any qustions PM me.

OSD.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

The flies are on there way to you via the United States Postal Service.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Shoot me the address Dude! My fly's are done!





Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok some fly were in the mail box today 
Thay are from Labrat some nice Griffiths Gnats, size 18 


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=8234&password=&sort=7&thecat=500


and also I finished my Pale Duns size 14

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=8233&password=&sort=7&thecat=500

Keep them comming Guys
Mybe we can be fishing with um soon?

OSD.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm tying right now I should have them in the mail on Mon. Eric


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok guys sence we only have 10 swappers including me you need only tie 9 flys to swap.


Remember small crush proof boxs ( Altoids cans ard great )

Thanks
OSD.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

My fly's left today! 




Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Guess what I got in the mail today?
That postman must of bought some new tennis shoes, cause I got Mr. Todd's flys today.
And these Flys are Just perfect a real work of art. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=8291&password=&sort=7&thecat=500


OSD.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Ok I got a little busy but I'm putting them in the mail today. Eric


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Tied up 6 Light Cahills so far, 3 more to go. I hope to mail them out maybe next week. Here is a photo. It is not the best quality but gives an idea of what they look like. 










John


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

I got 8humpys done, one more to go!!  ill probably send them out on monday


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

OSD:

Keep you eyes open. There are nine Size 16 Light Cahills flying your way via the USPS. Just shipped them out this afternoon.

John


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Yup Got them Today John.
And I must say you did a very fine job.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=8489&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1



And also Eric's BWO.s 
another wonderful Fly that is sure to make eveyone happy
Good job Eric.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=8490&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
Thanks Guys

OSD.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks for the update, I was wondering. Glad to hear about your extended trip Al it sounds like ya had a great one! I'll talk to ya soon, Eric


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Labrat, 

Thanks for going easy on me, I probably deserve 40. 

Eric,

Thanks man. I had a blast. I can think of many worse places to be stranded than at the banks of my favorite river a hundred and fifty miles fom work during the hex hatch, though I do regret being so late for the swap. Sounds like you had quite a time yourself both down south and up north. stopped in at skip's last week and saw your buddy Don tying his a$$ off in his little corner of the shop. His flies look almost as good as yours!!

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

OK here is the nice Bivisibles that Mr. fishinlk sent











Good Job.
Now just 2 more sets and were done and I can sent out the flies.

Thanks OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey we got one more set of flies today!
Salmonator sent us some real nice Adams
very well tied too.










hope to have the last set soon 


Thank.
OSD


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks Dude. Glad they got there.  

Al


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sweet fly you got there Al! Is the tail moose main?





Toddfather


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah. I know it's not the mixed hackle fibers of the "classic" fly, but It's the only thing that's been done to try to improve the Adams that I actually like. Catches as many fish and it's easier to work with while tying. 

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

OK I guess if all the flies aren't to me by Monday I will send them out without the last set.


Dose anyone know what happend to MIbowhntr?

OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok we have extended the deadline long enough and I cant make the rest of the swappers wait any longer for the last set of flies to arrive.
So I am dividing up what we have and sending them out tomorrow and the swappers should see there flies by the end of the week.
I never like to end a swap without all the flies accounted for but we are way past the deadline and
I have provided ample time for a serious to get there flies to me.

OSD.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

This is my first fly swap. I will swap again, I hope the next one goes as planned.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

I received my flies today. I have to show these off because they do look very good.

This fly swaping thing is good.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

These are the flys of the classic dry fly swap 
I would like to say thanks to all the swappers that took part in this swap.

Please for give the me if your fly don't look as good as it should,
I was handling them quite a bit.

But I must say these are some of the best tied dry flys that I have seen from a swap in some time.
Good job to all.

OSD.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

What a great looking group photo! Looks like a page out of a Dan Bailey's catalog or something. I can't wait to see 'em all in person.  

Al


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice photo with a bunch of great looking flies.


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

I got my selection back today. They look great. Good job tying!

OSD - Thanks for organizing the swap and all the great photos.

Todd


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Me too. Awsome job here fella's. I'd say this is the best return I've had from a swap as far as quality of tying. Every fly I got was a verry cleanly, well tied classic. Nice job guy's. Every single one of them should take trout, and every single one deserves to. No duds here for sure.

Thank's for running the show OSD. And for allowing me to participate as late as I was. Give yourself a pat on the back for me. Great job.  

Al


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I just got mine also. Nice flies guys, next time I won't be late!


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Very nice swap you out togther OSD hats off to you great picture (Menu) everything looks so good.

glad I snacked before I opened the mail.


adam


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey there OSD I just wanted to say Thanks! for putting together a great swap. 
Again I am surprised at the talent of the tiers on this site! Thanks to all who tied up these masterpieces, now I just have to free up some time to get up and put them to use. Tight Lines, Eric


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Got my flies last night. I agree, the flies look great. Very nicely tied. Thanks everyone and a special thanks to OSD for organizing this swap.

John


----------

